# Vida's baby girl



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks  I guess she really isnt a baby anymore since she just turned 2 but she'll always be a baby to me


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: Vida, she's stunning!

By the way, LOVE your new avatar picture!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I really love her mane color. 
& don't worry lol I call Lexi my baby & she's about 8!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*vidas baby*

Hey lady she is a fine looking filly i love the color and the mane and tail color she has a very nice head good quiet girl to i bet she will be a dang good looking girl when she is all grown up i really like her


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Vida, what a beautiful color!!!! WOW, she is stunning! Can I bring her to my home???


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i saw a pic of her once before and she looked nice but **** she looks beautiful now  i loooooove her colouring


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

she is nice


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vida....I NEED HER! She is such a pretty looking little horse...Keep the pictures coming. I love her!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> :shock: Vida, she's stunning!
> 
> By the way, LOVE your new avatar picture!!


Thanks, I took the pic while riding so wasnt sure if it would be all jiggly. Turned out kinda artsy fartsy :lol: 


Thanks everyone else  Yes she is a sweety pie, so far not afraid of anything. I'm feel I will just be able to throw a saddle on her and go when the time comes. She is really smart and calm.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She has very nice color. I hope she'll be very quiet under saddle too like Vida.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is just gorgeous! I love her coloring!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

God, she is just stunning ! :shock:
Amazing color !


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She looks like a California surfer with all that long blond hair :lol: 
She's growing up nicely, you must be proud of her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Vida, she's stunning!
> ...


Very much so! Great capture!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I WANT HER!!! SHE IS FREAKIN GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

OMG I love love love her color!!! Thanks For Sharing!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sara said:


> She looks like a California surfer with all that long blond hair :lol:
> She's growing up nicely, you must be proud of her.


Ha thats pretty funny :lol: I'm going to start calling her my little surfer girl.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Now that is truly a beautiful girl! Very unique!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lovely girl!
Such beautiful colouring as well.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's so beautiful!!! I LOVE her coloring.


----------

